# Collectability or Collectibility



## der_kluge (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, in putting together the 4e Teaser document, I came across this word several times.

Neither version exists in dictionary.com.

Either is arguably correct.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 29, 2007)

To further complicate matters, "collectable/collectible" are both correct according to Dictionary.com.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/collectable

*bites nails*

This one could go either way, folks!!!!


----------



## Miar (Aug 29, 2007)

If you do a google search on both Collectibility gets  2,340,000 while Collectability only gets 593,000.


----------



## robberbaron (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd look at other words with the same ending:

Operability, manageability, etc.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Aug 29, 2007)

Collectability. In this 'ere neck o' the woods, at any rate.

And - oh cool! Did I save the world?! 

Also - nice job on the teaser.


----------



## Gort (Aug 29, 2007)

The former. As Robberbaron said, other words of the same type use an "a" rather than an "i".


----------



## am181d (Aug 29, 2007)

Gort said:
			
		

> The former. As Robberbaron said, other words of the same type use an "a" rather than an "i".




Invisibility.


----------



## olshanski (Aug 29, 2007)

am181d said:
			
		

> Invisibility.




Oper+ability = *a*blity to be operated
manage+ability = *a*blity to be managed
Collect+ability = *a*blity to be collected

Invisibility = in+visibility = not visible.


----------



## Pbartender (Aug 29, 2007)

olshanski said:
			
		

> Oper+ability = *a*blity to be operated
> manage+ability = *a*blity to be managed
> Collect+ability = *a*blity to be collected
> 
> Invisibility = in+visibility = not visible.




Visible + ability = *a*bility to be visible

Visiblability?


----------



## Malhost Zormaeril (Aug 29, 2007)

Never seen "collectable" before in my life.  Collectibility it is, for me.


----------



## heirodule (Aug 29, 2007)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> Visible + ability = *a*bility to be visible
> 
> Visiblability?




no 

vis (see) + able = visible
vis (see) + ability = visibility.


----------



## heirodule (Aug 29, 2007)

wikipedia says 

"Although "collectable" is the spelling listed first by the Oxford English Dictionary, the dictionary observes that the "-ible" form is also valid, and has come to be common usage in the United States."


----------



## Crothian (Aug 29, 2007)

Curtis, you must be bored to have a thread like this!!


----------



## Wombat (Aug 29, 2007)

Doesn't matter to me.

I just dislike the concept when it comes to RPG widgets...


----------



## der_kluge (Aug 29, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Curtis, you must be bored to have a thread like this!!




Nah, I just like to troll every now and then.  And what better troll than a good old-fashioned spelling debate!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 29, 2007)

To me,

"collectible" = noun
"collectable" = adjective

Therefore,

"collectability" = the state of being collectable

Today, anyway.


----------



## blargney the second (Aug 29, 2007)

I belive collectable is the British/Canadian spelling, while collectible is the US spelling.
-blarg


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2007)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Nah, I just like to troll every now and then.  And what better troll than a good old-fashioned spelling debate!





Only this time it is in English and not German.


----------



## GoodKingJayIII (Aug 29, 2007)

Flogiston!


----------



## The Grackle (Aug 30, 2007)

robberbaron said:
			
		

> I'd look at other words with the same ending:
> 
> Operability, manageability, etc.




b/c English is a very consistent language...


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2007)

That wacky Das Kluge!


----------



## CapnZapp (May 24, 2017)

*Necro*

Both options currently tied at 45.18% - Exciting!


----------

